

Linux 3.3 released  - thenextcorner
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/3/18/132

======
mrb
List of changes: <http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.3>

------
thenextcorner
The changes include the merge of kernel code from the Android project.

~~~
zmanji
Does this mean that the entire Android userland will run on a vanilla 3.3
kernel?

~~~
koeselitz
Maybe at some point, but this is just updating the kernel itself, not the
system Google distributes as Android. That basically means the stuff that the
Android developers have created to make Linux run on Android devices is being
added to the mainline kernel. In other words, for the first time, you should
be able to compile the mainline Linux kernel and boot it on an Android device.

Here's a good overview of the change, why it took a while, and what shape it
will take: <https://lwn.net/Articles/472984/>

------
coob
An engineer after my own heart, shipping a final release then buggering off on
holiday so he can ignore any issues :)

------
jvm
Yay! I think this includes the iMac headphone fix, so I can finally listen to
my headphones at the office.

~~~
augustl
udev related? I'm having an udev issue on my Thinkpad T420s where udev doesn't
detect the trackpoint if the touchpad is enabled in BIOS. The people that work
on udev must have very little hair on their heads, I can only begin to imagine
the frustrations of incompabilities and bugs they have to deal with.

------
Porter_423
I was egarly waiting for this release.At last it comes----

------
indygreg2
If they keep releasing new versions so rapidly, I may have to switch to
Chrome^H^H^H^H^HWindows.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
The Linux release cycle has been essentially stable with time-based releases
2-3 months apart for the past 8 years or so. So this shouldn't be all that
surprising.

~~~
rplnt
They changed the numbering with the version 3 so while you are right, indygreg
has a point too. We've lived with 2.6 for years and now they change the second
most significant version pretty often. I've no feelings about it, just saying.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
But that has no actual effect whatsoever, and absolutely shouldn't have any
difference as to whether you use the kernel or not.

IMHO, they could have just as well dropped the 3. and just use a single
integer to denominate new versions. What difference does it make whether it's
kernel 3.3 or kernel 6?

